# Exo terra terrariums and hiding crickets :@



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

We have an exo terra terrarium and were unaware crickets could get out of the wire holes at the top by the back. We quickly sorted that out by plugging them. But just as I was putting more crickets in the terrarium tonight, one scampered up the background, over the top and behind. Intrigued, I pulled the terrarium away from the wall and there are around 20 to 30 crickets between the back glass and the background.

What do we do? And how do we stop this happening in the future? What can be placed up there to block it? Preferably to block the entire thing because all the crickets tend to congregate on the top of the background between that and the mesh top.

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

bump










:bash:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Silicone the space between the background and back of the viv? Seals it up nicely.


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, that's a good idea! Where abouts could I buy that? Do I need to look for a specific kind or will any do? Also, is the background easily removable to get these crickets out? They're useless anyway; our frog refuses to eat the brown ones.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

she is: said:


> Oh, that's a good idea! Where abouts could I buy that? Do I need to look for a specific kind or will any do? Also, is the background easily removable to get these crickets out? They're useless anyway; our frog refuses to eat the brown ones.


I wouldn't know about the background because I've yet to get an Exo Terra Terrarium, but I'd imagine it could come away. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
But as for sealants, a lot of people on here suggest aquarium sealants, though again you'd have to ask somebody else about brands and the like that are safe, I've got a fish tank/converted viv already sealed for me so I'm no help! :lol2:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

as suggested aquarium sealant only because it is safe. but you would have to air the viv before you put your rep back in. as until the sealant is dried it will give off a vinegar type of smell.


----------

